# 900 Lm Bike Ray I & II on Special deal by BikeRay USA



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

Your long waiting is over~!

Yes, BikeRayUSA has gone wild and are blowing out High quality Ray-I & II lights.

Take a look at www.bikerayusa.com
Read what others had to say on Ray-I & II.
Check the Warranty
Check our highly trained support team,
And you can get the light from our reps and dealers in your region too.
No one sells higher or lower

:thumbsup:

Safe Riding~!


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

also with my lenses available...

just got some Ray-II in, and tested with *my lenses*.
the lenses fit perfect with this one, since the construction has a different reflector.
as such the beam pattern, like on the wide, is crisp horizontal,
the euro spot, now does not show the led die, and is indeed very nice.
with my added high quality mirror surface reflector in the back , there seam no perceived light loss with these lenses.
in case you want it, kit and kaboodle, or just the light head

https://www.mtbl.robs-x.com/page15/page7/page68/index.html

right now its still cold, and windy, will do beam-shots soon.
----
since battery tests are time consuming, did one, with 2x the usual current,
what would translate, running 2x lights of one battery.








what would translate, charge at room temperature, do not use for 10min+ after,
discharge, do not use charger for next 20min+. 
would mean , you get *~4.00 hrs runtime, +/-7% *
under ideal conditions, new battery, room temp charge, good charger, discharge, not in freezing temps, or hot summer, could possible get ~4.25 hrs runtime.
--- for comparison the Gemini Titan test done by beamview
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=668957








what shows similar performance, in *practical terms*, same performance battery.
---
did not get a new battery from *openlight* _yet_!, my guess, my thumb X pi, on the new 5800mah battery, with a decent charger, to get *~4.75 hrs* = 4 hrs 45 min *plus* , runtime out of it. 
For marketing purposes, you could say,the 5.8ah it's a ~5hr battery, but don't think, you will get that consistent with a MS charger.
Of course, quality and capacity comes with a price tag. And to get maximum capacity, safety and runtime, *recommend* any *Lupine chargers*.
----
for the *lumen*, I don't have a calibrated Ulbricht-kugel ,
so I got to use my Lux meter, and hold my thumb in the wind, multiply with pi and add some grain of salt.
for the original MS start *580* average 550 end (hot ) 530
for the Ray-II start *630* ( did not have time for the lengthy , hot run) +/- 15%
---- ok in practical terms, it has a better LED BIN, and you get 10-15% more light,
yes, it is brighter than the old stuff. No, it is not brighter than a lupine or a Strykr.
..... the 900 lumen manufacturer rating, as usual, under Lab conditions, an hand picked LED bin,
bolted on freezer, feed by an $4500 lab power-supply, under ideal conditions, to maximum power, 
----> which non of the bike light run at !!! , so no you can't have 900 lumen, even if you run it in your beer cooler. oh, well, cheers

Rob mtbL.Robs-x.com
note: any requests, question, suggestions ?!


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Not that I don't think these are informative posts, but aren't people supposed to chip in the $2 for a classified ad if they are going to obviously spam the forums? Maybe you all sponsor this board so you get a hall pass. All the light manufacturers are pretty brazen when it comes to peddling their wares, I have noticed.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

update
here is a discharge curve, bike ray battery charged with Lupine Piko charger.
went to 8.44V is 0.05% over 8.4V , should be ok,... with the cable / pcb.
note: probably won't recommend for any cheaper, or questionable packs , aka old ms .








middle section, was windows screen saver. does not effect discharge curve .








always says charge time, it's discharge, cycle 1 
--
lamp head does 9.5W start, 4 min 8.2W, 20 min hot 7.3W
so runtime might vary, depending on temp throttle kicking in.
--
separate power meter, said 4.714ah 9.8wp, 33.9Wh ,
33.9wh / 8.15W = 4.159 h

add your own salt (maH), to your taste. What you think, interesting ?
any thoughts ? 
Rob 
mtbl.robs-x


----------



## LORENZ (May 2, 2008)

I like having all the manufactures on here sharing their data in a forum were any other mnfgs and users can question the results. Anybody can lie on their websites and never be called out on it.

What's the sale price bikeray, and who's the closest dealer to SoCal, I'd like to see one in person if possible.


----------



## LORENZ (May 2, 2008)

The only differnce between BikeRay I and BikeRay II is the lens' right. One is a narrow beam and the other is a wide beam right? I just looked up the sale price on your website and answered my own question. They're now going for $100


----------



## LORENZ (May 2, 2008)

Scratch that they're $110 with shipping and no tax to my door.


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

rschultz101 said:


> ----
> since battery tests are time consuming, did one, with 2x the usual current,
> what would translate, running 2x lights of one battery.
> what would translate, charge at room temperature, do not use for 10min+ after,
> ...


Dear Rob,

Since the Gemini Titan battery is mentioned I would like to comment here.

Having been actively involved in our battery architecture I would say that holding a quality battery pack is a very difficult task. The capacity is a very important factor, almost equally important with the quality of the cells.

High quality cells quarantee for the safety of the rider as well as for similar runtime after charge/discharge cycles.

The Gemini battery pack is using UL listed high quality cells sourched from a NASDAQ listed manufacturer (CBAK).

Vag
On behalf of the Gemini Team


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

LORENZ said:


> The only differnce between BikeRay I and BikeRay II is the lens' right. One is a narrow beam and the other is a wide beam right? I just looked up the sale price on your website and answered my own question. They're now going for $100


Well, there are few differences.
1. Inside reflectors are different sized to give different angles. Not the lenses.
2. The color of LED spectrum is different as well.
Reason behind is, Ray-I has 6700K color to give whiter straight beam. And Ray-II uses either 5800 or 7000K to use on different region's terrain. Say, if you like to use on highly reflected areas as snow, or humidity or even deaper in the woods, I think 5800K is more suitable. However, for most general use on many applications, its good to have white beam of 7000K,

The reason we are going for only $100 is to let the people know that we are here. We haven't done many advertising at all. And we tried not to go on internet to fight over pricing.
But meantime, we worked on quallity control, warranty, customer services and setting reps for different regions.

Honestly, you got to try it by yourself. Thats only way to see and experience the quality we are backing up.
After all, we gurranty 10 days money back~!
Whats there to loss~?????? :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

This is a mess~!
We sold out of Black Ray-II with 5800k color spectrum. Only Red Ray-II with 5800k are available for the moment.
Otherwise, all Black Ray-II's has with 7000k color spectrum.

We have capacity to make limited numbers of Black Ray-II with 5800k at the moment, if that's your needs.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

got to test my ray2 i got from Rob last night on some tight twisy singletrack, came with all the lenses as described below, helmet mount and extension cord.

just for giggles i put stock lenses in both the ray2 and one of the magicshines and theres a noticable difference in both brightness and beam pattern. the ray2 has a much better spread and the edges of the hot spot are less defined which looks better on twisty singletrack. with the lenses installed the ray2 still looked brighter, particullarly with the euro spot. keep in mind that the ms is a couple months old so im sure theres some depreciation there.

the ray2 feels like a better built more solid light, but the light head feels a tad heavier in my hands-not enough to notice once i put it on a helmet, but i thought it was worth mentioning.

mounts exactly like an ms with one nice difference, the cord comes out at the back not the front.

battery was wrapped better than my ms and says 5200 mah, no markings on the ms battery.

also, i had the light in my hand within 3 days:thumbsup:

if i had to choose between a ms and ray 2, id go with a ray2-not to knock the ms lights which have been real good with me, but the ray2 feels more solid and has a much nice beam.

will try to get some comparison shots this weekend.



rschultz101 said:


> also with my lenses available...
> 
> just got some Ray-II in, and tested with *my lenses*.
> the lenses fit perfect with this one, since the construction has a different reflector.
> ...


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

nick d said:


> got to test my ray2 i got from Rob last night on some tight twisy singletrack, came with all the lenses as described below, helmet mount and extension cord.
> 
> just for giggles i put stock lenses in both the ray2 and one of the magicshines and theres a noticable difference in both brightness and beam pattern. the ray2 has a much better spread and the edges of the hot spot are less defined which looks better on twisty singletrack. with the lenses installed the ray2 still looked brighter, particullarly with the euro spot. keep in mind that the ms is a couple months old so im sure theres some depreciation there.
> 
> ...


Hi Nick~!
We are glad that you tested in many different ways and still liked Ray-II lights over MS.

About its weight issue, I have to say YES, BikeRay feels a bit heavier than MS but not as noticeably as you mentioned. Its due to thicker aluminum casing as pictures showing below. You can notice the ring is thicker as well. About its brightness without optional lenses that Rob provided, BikeRay-II is still brighter and wider than MS due to couple of reasons. Ray-II uses shorter reflector to give wider & even beam patern than MS. Also not just because of battery, but also all connections used on BikeRay lights are far better with double contacts to ensure better flow of currents.
I have also noticed that many are saying about German Made batteries, well, who can deny Quality of most German products. However, our battery don't stay behind as others may think or thought. All our customers are so excited to find our batteries performed as we said it will.
At last, about its built quality, yes Ray-II has much better soldering jobs, fitments, parts etc, and all these came from actual tests we ran over and over here in U.S. and many remodification we had to go through to be not just competitive but to be on top of other 900 Lm lightings. That is the result of today's BikeRay-I & II.
Yet, we are still working to make these lightings even better~!
Our philosophy is "if we are not fully satisfied, then customers will not be satisfied either".
You may contact any of our reps, and ask them how detailed we are in terms of customer satisfaction. Not just number of lights we sell. we don't and don't know how to talk sweet. But we act and perform on customer's position.

Again, thank you for your honest post and hope to hear more good things from you soon.~!

www.bikerayusa.com :thumbsup:


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

bikerayusa said:


> Again, thank you for your honest post and hope to hear more good things from you soon.~!
> 
> www.bikerayusa.com :thumbsup:


no problem. just curious but why no info on the ray3 or ray4? do you guys plan to sell them at some point also.


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

nick d said:


> no problem. just curious but why no info on the ray3 or ray4? do you guys plan to sell them at some point also.


We will~!


----------



## klydesdale (Feb 6, 2005)

bikerayusa said:


> Also not just because of battery, but also all connections used on BikeRay lights are far better with double contacts to ensure better flow of currents.:


Hmmm..... my Magicshine light has the double contact connectors just like in the photo and I've had problems with them causing intermittent connections.


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

klydesdale said:


> Hmmm..... my Magicshine light has the double contact connectors just like in the photo and I've had problems with them causing intermittent connections.


thats bad news to hear.
Not all products are same even they look same.
Not all Toyota's are bad because some had problems.

Even your MS had that issue, that doesn't mean ours are using same item from same supplier.
To show you, we will repair your MS for free of charge so you can see the difference between two products.

Our address is listed on our website, and let us prove it to you.


----------



## klydesdale (Feb 6, 2005)

bikerayusa said:


> thats bad news to hear.
> Not all products are same even they look same.
> Not all Toyota's are bad because some had problems.
> 
> ...


I never said they were the same. I was just making an observation on your statement that the Bike Ray was better because it uses double contact connectors. The double contact design itself doesn't mean they're better quality.

Thanks for the offer of a repair but the issue was easily taken care of by adjusting the contacts using a needle. If you want to prove the quality of the Bike Ray connectors though, I could use one of the 40" extension cords listed on your website. I'd gladly pay for one if you ship it for free.

Speaking of your website, the only addresses I could find there are for your associates and dealers. Where is "your" address listed.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

I would like to try one of these Bike Ray lights for commuting. I bounce between a MiNewt X2 and a MagicShine. The MiNewt flashes as such a pace I'm afraid drivers are going to have a seizure. I like being seen, I don't like to annoy. I haven't trusted MS batteries for a year now so I've been using RC Lipo batteries instead. 

Let me know if Bike Ray is available in Australia, I'd gladly pay postage, just need to know if you're willing to ship. I won't bother asking if there is an Australian distributor because by the time they were on sale here the price would go from $99 to $299.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

rearviewmirror said:


> I would like to try one of these Bike Ray lights for commuting. I bounce between a MiNewt X2 and a MagicShine. The MiNewt flashes as such a pace I'm afraid drivers are going to have a seizure. I like being seen, I don't like to annoy. I haven't trusted MS batteries for a year now so I've been using RC Lipo batteries instead.
> 
> Let me know if Bike Ray is available in Australia, I'd gladly pay postage, just need to know if you're willing to ship. I won't bother asking if there is an Australian distributor because by the time they were on sale here the price would go from $99 to $299.


for light on the road one of those elliptical lenses from rob would probably work well in either your ms or a ray light. they seem to have a pattern kind of like car headlights where they have a vertical cut-off. i think cars would be able to see the light without getting the beam directly in their eyes. ive got a few ms lights from geoman as well as a ray2 from rob(bikeray) and the lenses swap in and out of both real easy.


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

rearviewmirror said:


> I would like to try one of these Bike Ray lights for commuting. I bounce between a MiNewt X2 and a MagicShine. The MiNewt flashes as such a pace I'm afraid drivers are going to have a seizure. I like being seen, I don't like to annoy. I haven't trusted MS batteries for a year now so I've been using RC Lipo batteries instead.
> 
> Let me know if Bike Ray is available in Australia, I'd gladly pay postage, just need to know if you're willing to ship. I won't bother asking if there is an Australian distributor because by the time they were on sale here the price would go from $99 to $299.


Hi Rearviewmirror~!
As we are sole distributor for all BikeRay products for USA in terms of legality, we only concentrated for US market. And there is none for Australia yet. But we do know there is one distributor in NewZeland. However, if you want to give a shot with our service and quallity control, we will be glad to send you one or as many as you want. Who knows, maybe you can help us to find one good distributor in Australia. :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

klydesdale said:


> I never said they were the same. I was just making an observation on your statement that the Bike Ray was better because it uses double contact connectors. The double contact design itself doesn't mean they're better quality.
> 
> Thanks for the offer of a repair but the issue was easily taken care of by adjusting the contacts using a needle. If you want to prove the quality of the Bike Ray connectors though, I could use one of the 40" extension cords listed on your website. I'd gladly pay for one if you ship it for free.
> 
> Speaking of your website, the only addresses I could find there are for your associates and dealers. Where is "your" address listed.


Woops~!
Sorry klydesdale~!
Our address is on Warranty section.
We have nothing to hide where we are located, and in fact, we had many customers who came to our office and discussed about technical issues, sponsorship for races and events, and many others just came to say hi~!

Let me know where to send~!


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

nick d said:


> for light on the road one of those elliptical lenses from rob would probably work well in either your ms or a ray light. they seem to have a pattern kind of like car headlights where they have a vertical cut-off. i think cars would be able to see the light without getting the beam directly in their eyes. ive got a few ms lights from geoman as well as a ray2 from rob(bikeray) and the lenses swap in and out of both real easy.


Nick;
Thats very good observation~!
In fact, we worked with Rob for several months already. He might sound little off the track sometimes, but he is genious on his own way. And his lenses, time spending, and quality that put on his product is amazing~! Well German brain....

Okey, if you take both aluminum reflectors off from MS and Ray-II and check the high on both next to eachother, you will be able to see the differences. MS reflectors are taller than Ray-IIs. Means, Rob's special lenses will not sit properly around MS's LED.
Our Ray-I is more like MS reflector.
If thats what you found, and want to use MS as well with Rob's lenses, you can send us MS head and we will make proper modifications for you at low cost.


----------



## kerrimuir (Jun 16, 2011)

rearviewmirror said:


> I would like to try one of these Bike Ray lights for commuting. I bounce between a MiNewt X2 and a MagicShine. The MiNewt flashes as such a pace I'm afraid drivers are going to have a seizure. I like being seen, I don't like to annoy. I haven't trusted MS batteries for a year now so I've been using RC Lipo batteries instead.
> 
> Let me know if Bike Ray is available in Australia, I'd gladly pay postage, just need to know if you're willing to ship. I won't bother asking if there is an Australian distributor because by the time they were on sale here the price would go from $99 to $299.


That's normally so true. Aussies get a raw deal when it comes to almost everything but, check out magicshineledlights.com.au. They deal with MS, BR and Inton. Prices are at par with major "price realistic" international sellers.

If they went towards the LBS then not only will you be looking at $299 probably $399. Still see some shops sell the Nitelights UFO aka MJ-816 for Aussie Dollar $434. Oddly, I still see people buy them at AUD 300 plus on eBay. Now, thats mad!!


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

rearviewmirror~!
I would recommend BikeRay-II for most applications, include for commuting. We sold many to Australia, in fact, one of customer from there wrote something here about our light and customer service. In order to save some significant amount of shipping fees ($30+), we ship without original outer box., but repackage again into smaller box to save more or less 50% less than what it should cost. Please visit our facebook and ask anyone there about quality, customer service, etc., to whom ever you want to ask.


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

kerrimuir said:


> That's normally so true. Aussies get a raw deal when it comes to almost everything but, check out magicshineledlights.com.au. They deal with MS, BR and Inton. Prices are at par with major "price realistic" international sellers.
> 
> If they went towards the LBS then not only will you be looking at $299 probably $399. Still see some shops sell the Nitelights UFO aka MJ-816 for Aussie Dollar $434. Oddly, I still see people buy them at AUD 300 plus on eBay. Now, thats mad!!


Exactly~! that is why we had to work extra hard, to make BikeRay lights available at similar price either on internet or LBS. Or even many other countries.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Kerrimuir*..... I'm trying to understand why someone with 3 posts digs up a thread that was last commented on 9 months ago.  I really doubt *rearviewmirror* is still waiting around to find a local BR dealer. Likely he found something else after all this time.....Anyway, if you want to talk about BR's why not start a new thread?


----------



## kerrimuir (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Cat, its kinda simple. I was surfing for Bikeray on Google and came across the thread. Read what rearviewmirror said about how prices are jacked up to the stratosphere by the time it reaches the Aussie shore. Its very true in most instances.
I can relate to that because when I wanted to buy something at a LBS I had to remind myself to not leave the KY Jelly at home.


----------



## trailjunkee (Mar 16, 2011)

So, I'm glad this came back up actually because I haven't seen it yet and I just got a Bikeray I and II. Still not clear on one thing though. Will Rob's lenses fit the I and the II? Or is the I not really discussed here because you would not want to run his lenses on it. Just thinking I might want to try them out. Haven't even had a chance to try them out yet because it's so wet and cold up here but hopefully really soon! Anybody with 1st hand knowledge would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

kerrimuir said:


> Hey Cat, its kinda simple. I was surfing for Bikeray on Google and came across the thread. Read what rearviewmirror said about how prices are jacked up to the stratosphere by the time it reaches the Aussie shore. Its very true in most instances.
> I can relate to that because when I wanted to buy something at a LBS I had to remind myself to not leave the KY Jelly at home.


The USD is so low right now that most countries aorund the world are buying up our products. Sometimes its even cheaper to buy from the US with the shipping cost included.


----------

